# Photoshop Elements: Per Mauszeiger über Arbeitsfläche fahren - wo Koordinaten?



## ph1 (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Version Photoshop Elements, glaube noch von 2001.

Jetzt hab ich mich hin und wieder damit beschäftigt. Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister und ich komm mittlerweile ganz gut mit dem Programm zurecht.

Bloß etwas fehlt mir: Das gute alte Paint und auch andere Grafik-Programme zeigen dir z. B. in der unteren Zeile vom Fenster die Koordinaten, wo sich der Mauszeiger gerade befindet, wenn man über die Arbeitsfläche fährt.
Das ist doch sehr hilfreich, wenn man Grafiken nach Relevanz einer bestimmten Größe bearbeiten und erstellen möchte.

Ich hab in den Hilfethemen zum Programm geforscht, konnte derartiges aber leider nicht entdecken. Auch in der Menüleiste fand ich keinen Punkt, der mir weitergeholfen hätte. Sicher kann man ja Zollstock und Raster einschalten. Aber ich will auch nicht abzählen.

Ja, wäre über Hinweise und Hilfe von euch sehr froh. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, wo man diese Funktion, so wie ich sie mir wünsche, einschalten kann?

LG
ph


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. August 2005)

Hallo!

Also ich finde es unter Fenster->Informationen

Axel


----------



## ph1 (26. August 2005)

Mensch, Axel, ich danke dir!
Hab's eben ausprobiert. Da war dann alles noch in cm-Angaben, hab dann aber schnell gemerkt, wie ich es auf Pixel umstelle.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !
ph1


----------

